# Rotel ethernet interface - help



## RCharles (May 14, 2009)

I have just acquired a Rotel RSX-1560 receiver. It's a great machine with one disappointment: it has an ethernet port that supports remote oeration via computer software, but the owner manual provides no information other than "contact the dealer".

If anyone knows either the tech details for the Rotel ethernet interface or a software product that supports the RSX-1560, please help.

Thanks

Ray


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

http://www.crestron.com/tools_and_r...dule_id=321&devicetype_id=35&manufacturer_id=

This software appears to be available now. However, it looks like no software company has implemented this software module in its product yet.

You will need a RJ45/RS232 adapter.


----------

